# My what beautiful teeth!



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I seem to have a lot of pictures of Gala showing her teeth and I'm thinking, maybe she is trying to show the world what beautiful white teeth she's got and we just don't get her. She is just proud of them.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

LOL, I love seeing these. Just shows so much of her personality which she gets honestly via her dad, Hardy and even back to grandma Oxana. Oxana would get toothy too when she wanted something and was impatient, lol.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

They look so vicious, haha.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

I bet seconds after these shots they were back to being love bugs.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that a vampire or a shepherd? lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think this one should go in the contest this month!!


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

She just looks so evil!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'>*I just love teeth pictures!!







She is really beautiful!</span> *


Now you know i have to show you Pepsi's teeth pictures too!


----------



## Prize (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh good, I am not alone. I thought Minerva was just having a bad picture day lol.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I want to know how you get them to do this. It's so funny and cute! Heidi never bares her teeth at us! I feel deprived!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I just hold something she wants.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

well i must admit they are quite a lovely set of chompers! she is soooo funny!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Haha, awesome pictures!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

My what lovely teeth she has. lol.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Gala looks like a shark-- you know the way they pull back their lips when they're about to bite something?









The only time I get to see Bianca's pretty teeth is when I am handing her a chew stick, she gets so excited to grab it!


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

would not wnat to be in a dark alley with any of these guys LOL


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9I just hold something she wants.


I'll have to try that with her cuz. When I hold it away from her, she just barks in a loud, complaining tone of voice. I'll try holding it a little longer and see what happens... I want to see those teef!!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Gala what beautiful teeth you have! She should be proud- those are some nice chompers.









My boys hold contests to see who has the biggest teeth... Usually they are practically in my lap! I've gotten use to it.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww I love the black dot on his tongue!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

It's the first of three spots. The other two are further back.

Only true GSD lovers would be able to see and appreciate something cute in such vicious photos! lol


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Awesome pics


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

I really think Gala is a guardian of Dracula's castle with teeth like that









Can you share with me what your doing to premote the look, I really want my crew to do this


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> Can you share with me what your doing to premote the look, I really want my crew to do this


I guess you can call it Natural Aggression.


----------



## SHEP7LUV (Feb 16, 2006)

VERY BIG CHOMPERS! Scary looking!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my, these guys would send Little Red Riding Hood hightailing it the heck out of grandma's house! But we know the real story behind the big teefies.....big sweethearts!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

LOL @ Gala! 

Does she hold that toothy pose or is she waiting to catch something in her mouth? 

I love that second picture of her! Looks like she was doing a doggie grimace after smelling a really rank fart.

~ Rei


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Jasper007
> ...


Looks familiar. Food + Jethro = Mini Gala Teeth......


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: The StigLOL @ Gala!
> 
> Does she hold that toothy pose or is she waiting to catch something in her mouth?
> 
> ~ Rei


She will do that till you give her whatever it is she wants.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah, i've seen his lip curl up, lol.

Pushy little guys aren't they, lol


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Pushy??? Nah!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is just smiling!!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

These are such great pictures!! Miss Gala is so beautiful







Cherry will do this a lot if she's play-fighting with Phoebe - much like Cara's great pic. But I can't get her to face the camera and do it. If I've got something she really wants, she just holds a paw up and gives me sad puppy eyes


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: KathyWShe is just smiling!!!!


That's what it is then, now why didn't I think of that before?


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

hahaha in my case Pepsi was just sneezing!!


----------

